# KAUNAS | Kaunorama | 56m x 3 | 16 fl x 3 | U/C



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Kaunorama - apartment building


Kaunorama (apartment building), on A. Juozapavičiaus pr. 139A (Šančiai) is undergoing, developer Juozapavičiaus139A. Construction dates: 2021 Q2 - 2023 Q2




citify.eu





*


https://videos.files.wordpress.com/xVXmwicY/juozapaviciaus-statybos_mp4_dvd.mp4


*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

„Kaunorama“ daugiabučių Ž. Šančiuose projektas - Miestai ir architektūra


„Kaunorama“ daugiabučių Ž. Šančiuose projektas



www.miestai.net


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)




----------

